# Traitor's Gorge



## Khyzer (Dec 22, 2012)

This was just released at the Black Library Weekender. And by their infinite wisdom, they offer these to only the fortunate few who can make it to the events, and leave to rest of us to the dogs of eBay and their outlandish prices.

My question is, is there any chance this will be available on their website? or do I have to fight through eBay and clean out my wallet to afford this simple novella??


----------



## March of Time (Dec 4, 2009)

http://www.blacklibrary.com/Blog/a-return-to-rynns-world.html


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

Mike Lee (the author of the Malus Darkblade series) + Warhammer40k. Sigh...

This exclusive and limited edition novellas business is really stupid. 

I'd *gladly * pay for ebook versions without all the fancy stuff that comes with the physical version but alas I must secure these titles through other means. They need to think of their customers outside of the UK. Their loss.


----------



## Brother Solix (Jan 19, 2013)

Crap like this makes me want to stop collecting all together. I don't live anywhere close to these events. It's a slap to the face to those who love the books but are not rich.


----------



## Vitarus (Apr 9, 2012)

Just one of many stupid things they do. Just sell books, eh? Freakin' sell books!


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Oh? What was that? You couldn't get an entire weekend and both days either side so you could travel to the other side of the country and come to one of our events? I see. Well sucks to be you, guess if you want to read this novel you better get saving and head over to eBay! Cheers for buying all our other books in the series though, would be such a shame and annoyance if you couldn't have one of them don't you think?


----------



## Lupe (Jan 3, 2011)

Angel of Blood said:


> Oh? What was that? You couldn't get an entire weekend and both days either side so you could travel to the other side of the country


You misspelled "continent" there. (feel free to read that as "Atlantic Ocean" or "planet" instead, if it more accurately reflects your current situation)


----------



## Khyzer (Dec 22, 2012)

I suppose if its going to cost me $100+ dollars to get across the Atlantic, find a hotel, find transportation to event, food, water, etc. THEN buy the damn novella, not to mention loose out on money from my job... then I guess I can justify buying it off eBay...

Still pisses me off how they can feel its fair to charge event goers what? $30-$50 dollars? for these novellas? granted they probably charge in pounds lol, so I leave that up to you to do conversions, I'm just a stupid American lol. 

I am more then willing to throw my money AT BLACK LIBRARY. Why they find the need to force me to pay crazy amounts to others in order to read their material I will never understand....


----------



## Dean2112 (Sep 4, 2012)

Gets my goat!! Hopefully, as with most novellas released at BL do's, they will eventually become available from BL later in the year.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

This'll be released in a anthology/as an ebook later/both later. Just because it appears in a LE novella first does NOT mean that it will only ever be that particular format.


----------

